# Can anyone who reads books regularly comment on eye strain amount?



## osuron07 (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm trying to justify buying the tablet, and the best way I could do that would be saving hundreds on textbooks for ebooks, but I don't want my eyeballs to be dead after an hour of reading either.

So I'm just curious if anyone who reads more than forums can comment on how their eyesballs feel after an hour or more of reading?

Thanks!


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

I still use an old fashioned Kindle, I like it a lot better for reading - especially for a long time. eye strain is significantly reduced on e-paper, but I don't know if I'd call it a big problem on the N7 - and with the sheer number of reading apps you can use, the N7 is basically the boss of e-readers.


----------



## osuron07 (Oct 5, 2011)

number5toad said:


> I still use an old fashioned Kindle, I like it a lot better for reading - especially for a long time. eye strain is significantly reduced on e-paper, but I don't know if I'd call it a big problem on the N7 - and with the sheer number of reading apps you can use, the N7 is basically the boss of e-readers.


When you say number of reading apps, I'm not sure what you mean. Are there apps that try to mimic the original kindle to make reading easier? Btw thanks for the response!


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

I mean that the Kindle is limited to a few file types, and only reads mobi format e-books, which essentially locks you into Amazon's book store (you can find mobi stuff elsewhere, but it's a lot less common than other formats) - but on your N7 you can install a bunch of reading apps, to read basically any format. PDF viewing is a hell of a lot easier on the N7 than the Kindle too. the N7 is also a little easier to interact with, so I imagine it would make using a big library of textbooks easier.


----------



## osuron07 (Oct 5, 2011)

number5toad said:


> I mean that the Kindle is limited to a few file types, and only reads mobi format e-books, which essentially locks you into Amazon's book store (you can find mobi stuff elsewhere, but it's a lot less common than other formats) - but on your N7 you a bunch of reading apps, to read basically any format. PDF viewing is a hell of a lot easier on the N7 than the Kindle too. the N7 is also a little easier to interact with, so I imagine it would make using a big library of textbooks easier.


Good point lol.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

I read on my N7 frequently, and so far I like it a lot. The text is very crisp, I'm just hoping one of the ROM's will have better auto-brightness soon (or custom auto-brightness settings). Just because I don't like the screen being super bright when I'm laying in bed reading, it seems to cause more of a strain. But that's easily fixable in the reading apps I use (primarily Kindle and Play Books) with the brightness sliders.


----------



## osuron07 (Oct 5, 2011)

sfreemanoh said:


> I read on my N7 frequently, and so far I like it a lot. The text is very crisp, I'm just hoping one of the ROM's will have better auto-brightness soon (or custom auto-brightness settings). Just because I don't like the screen being super bright when I'm laying in bed reading, it seems to cause more of a strain. But that's easily fixable in the reading apps I use (primarily Kindle and Play Books) with the brightness sliders.


Well so far the justification is looking good . How do you guys like the 7in screen for viewing? Do you wish it was bigger or is it nice? Figured I would get in my two biggest concerns with buying a tablet while people are responding haha.


----------



## auxiliarypie (Jan 3, 2012)

the screen is perfect for everything lol whenever i find myself doing something (gaming, reading, internet) i notice how much easier it is on the tablet than on the phone.

i recommend Aldiko for book reading. it reads e-pub (most common type) and PDF. you can change the background and text colors aswell, which i highly recommend. i prefer dark grey background and dark orange text..sounds weird but i can read for over an hour without eye strain (never read longer than that cuz i fall asleep lol)


----------



## osuron07 (Oct 5, 2011)

auxiliarypie said:


> the screen is perfect for everything lol whenever i find myself doing something (gaming, reading, internet) i notice how much easier it is on the tablet than on the phone.
> 
> i recommend Aldiko for book reading. it reads e-pub (most common type) and PDF. you can change the background and text colors aswell, which i highly recommend. i prefer dark grey background and dark orange text..sounds weird but i can read for over an hour without eye strain (never read longer than that cuz i fall asleep lol)


Haha yeah even with textbooks I have to take periodic breaks or I can no longer focus on the words. I just stopped by my friends cubicle who has one and he was showing me how the kindle app can change the backgrounds too, which I felt almost an instant relief on my eyes from the bright white background.

The reason I asked about size was because the guy next to him has a 10in ipad, and that size/weight ratio didn't seem bad either. But obviously its size/weight ratio doesn't tell me how the android 10in tabs are either. Considering the nexus 7 is a nexus device, that might be the final push for me in getting it unless they come out with a bigger version of it, then I'm back to the size thing. The idea of having updates quickly sounds awesome considering I have the thunderbolt and I'm just hoping and praying HTC comes through with the ICS update haha.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 13, 2012)

osuron07 said:


> I'm trying to justify buying the tablet, and the best way I could do that would be saving hundreds on textbooks for ebooks, but I don't want my eyeballs to be dead after an hour of reading either.
> 
> So I'm just curious if anyone who reads more than forums can comment on how their eyesballs feel after an hour or more of reading?
> 
> Thanks!


I read all of my books in ebook format on my iPad either ibook or kindle. I have never encountered eyestrain even after an hour or more of steady reading. What does cause eyestrain though (for me anyway) is long sessions of ipad video games like GTA3. I don't do games on my SCH-I500.


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

I have the Thunderbolt too - the N7 is really helping my urge to sell it and get a new phone. my phone works just fine for what I _need_ it to do, and the N7 lets me exercise the urge to play with the newest and freshest software.

and personally, I think the 7" form factor is ideal for a tablet in general, and reading specifically. I say go for it.


----------



## osuron07 (Oct 5, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I read all of my books in ebook format on my iPad either ibook or kindle. I have never encountered eyestrain even after an hour or more of steady reading. What does cause eyestrain though (for me anyway) is long sessions of ipad video games like GTA3. I don't do games on my SCH-I500.


Yeah I've noticed if I dim down the blue in the background on my monitor, or change the background to tan on the kindle app, it makes it much easier to read things and I can focus longer. I guess size is now my last concern, but since they only offer one size, guess that squashes that concern... unless someone has heard plans of a 10in nexus tablet??


----------



## tommybot (Apr 29, 2012)

I read a couple books on Google books and never was bothered by the screen hurting my eyes. The only reason I switched back to books was cause it felt, right to have a real book in your hands.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

There's been speculation, but nothing confirmed yet. However, I stopped using my Viewsonic G-Tablet for reading specifically because of the larger size and weight. Lighter weight 10" tablets could be more comfortable to read with, but it would have to be significant...my N7 hits the sweet spot for me, personally. Plus it's about the same size as a normal novel, where a 10" is more comparable to maybe a magazine/comic book.


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

tommybot said:


> I read a couple books on Google books and never was bothered by the screen hurting my eyes. The only reason I switched back to books was cause it felt, right to have a real book in your hands.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


I agree, but I'm somehow getting past that...it's just more convenient to read on your phone or tablet, at least when I'm not at home. At home, I dunno...I generally only read at home before falling asleep, and it seems that reading on my tablet (or previously my phone) makes me stay up longer reading. But that could just be my imagination.


----------



## osuron07 (Oct 5, 2011)

number5toad said:


> I agree, but I'm somehow getting past that...it's just more convenient to read on your phone or tablet, at least when I'm not at home. At home, I dunno...I generally only read at home before falling asleep, and it seems that reading on my tablet (or previously my phone) makes me stay up longer reading. But that could just be my imagination.


I know what both of you mean, the feel of a textbook in your hands just feels natural. But with more and more books going online, and my Computer Science major books getting thicker and thicker and more expensive, having them all in one place, weigh 1/100th of the amount in my bookbag, and possibly save me hundreds of dollars, I'm willing to give it a shot for a semester to try it out. If nothing else, I've saved some money for the semester and gained a new toy to play with .


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

Besides, my bookshelf is getting a little full...and that's not even including all the books still boxes up (around 10 boxes) from when I moved into my house. So, maybe this will save a few rainforests.


----------



## Sm0kinCamel (Feb 27, 2012)

No issues with eye strain here, I'm not a big reader but I do dive into some how-to books now and again. I can read for a few hours at a time before I have to take a break and give my eyes a rest. The stock Play Books app is horrible though, I definatley recommend using a different app. The lack of features kind of kills it (I like to highlight and make footnotes).


----------



## Metallice (Jan 27, 2012)

Eye strain can always be an issue with LCD. Still, the warm color hue of the nexus 7 helps.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## osuron07 (Oct 5, 2011)

Thanks guys for all the responses, I think I've made my decision and will be purchasing a 16gb version when they get more in stock


----------



## childofthehorn (Oct 13, 2011)

Try changing the background color to "Charcoal" and the foreground to "Ivory" for normal reading.

Lowest eyestrain will be a dark grey background and redish/orange/purple text.


----------



## STiK (Jun 7, 2011)

I don't know about reading but my RAZR Maxx is jealous of my N7. Basically my phone has become a hotspot for my tablet.


----------



## osuron07 (Oct 5, 2011)

STiK said:


> I don't know about reading but my RAZR Maxx is jealous of my N7. Basically my phone has become a hotspot for my tablet.


This is exactly what my thunderbolt will become, a more usable hotspot device haha.


----------



## gr36 (Jan 11, 2012)

I read lots on it.. my only issue is Google books is REALLY expensive. So use the kindle app.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

book prices vary pretty widely - I bought a book on GP recently for $13 that was $19 on Amazon. best practice is to use all the available book stores (B&N with the Nook app, Amazon with the Kindle app, Goodreads, GP, etc) and price check before you buy anything. but again - with all these reader apps and stores to choose from, the N7 kicks the crap out of my Kindle for sheer access.


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

And as I've noticed recently, you can only "download" (and I have no idea what they mean by download, because I never set the books to "keep on device") a book 3x in GP, before having to contact support to get the count reset.


----------

